# Meine Bilder sind voller Schlieren!?



## manumerten (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo liebe tutorials.de User
Ich bin seit einigen Stunden zurück aus dem Urlaub.
Mit voller Freude wollte ich die Urlaubsbilder auf den PC ziehen, doch als ich das 2.Bild angeguckt hab hab ich mich gefragt, wieso ist das so?
Ich habe blaue und gelbe Schlieren in der Windows Bildvorschau
--> Siehe Bild <--

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das passiert sein könnte. die Klimaanlage vom Auto (Rucksack mit Cam war diretk davor) kann das wohl nicht gewesen sein...

Das öffnen mit anderen Programmen wie Photoshop oder Microsoftt Photo Editor hat auch nichts gebracht...
Ich wurde auch bereits stutzig, als nach dem 1.Bild (diese funktioniert übrigens) eine Fehlermeldung kam, an welche ich mich allerdings nicht mehr errinnere, nur weiß ich, dass ich sie noch nie hatte 

Also bitte helft mir 
Ich möchte meine Urlaubsbilder sehen =)

mfg manumerten


----------



## sento0815 (21. Juli 2006)

Hast du dir Bilder von dieser Kamera schon einmal auf diesem Pc sehen können ?
Sieht mir nach Grafikfehlern aus, also denke das das mit deiner Grafikkarte zu tun hat!
zb: zuwenig Grafikspeicher für dein Bild und deine Karte hat nach der hälfte aufbauen keine lust mehr .
Du müsstest aber schon arg wenig Grafikspeicher haben... 
So bei 32 mb denke ich streikt ne karte bei Bildern mit ner auflösung von ca 5 megapixeln.


----------



## sento0815 (21. Juli 2006)

Habe jetzt des öfteren gelesen es soll an der speicherkarte deiner kamera liegen 
ZB: 





> Mangelnde Kompatibilität, 3. Februar 2006
> Diese SD-Speicherkarte bekam ich zu meiner geschenkten CASIO Exilim EX-S 500 dazu und war der Hoffnung, dass sich diese Speicherkarte perfekt für die Kamera eignet.  nachdem ich einige normale Fotos machte, konnte ich einzelne Fotos nicht im Display der Kamera vergrössern (Anzeige: Dieses Format wird nicht unterstützt), bei anderen funktionierte es wiederum. Nach Übertragung der Fotos auf den heimischen PC hatte ich genau bei diesen, schon nicht im Display vergrösserbaren Fotos Probleme: Sie wurden weder in der Windows-Bildvorschau noch in Photoshop angezeigt. Der Import in Corel funktionierte zwar, doch war dort auch das Problem erkennbar: Die fehlerhaften Fotos wurden nicht vollständig gespeichert und hatten am unteren Rand monochrome Streifen. Eine Anfrage an den *****-Support bestätigte die Vermutung, dass diese Karte Kompatibilitätsprobleme hätte - mir wurde stattdessen eine San Disk-Karte empfohlen. Nach Rückgabe der Extremememory und Tausch gegen besagte SanDisk-Karte läuft alles problemlos. Daher kann ich diese SD-Karte von Extremememory für diesen Einsatzzweck nicht weiterempfehlen.


Würde mal raus und wieder rein probieren ,oder anderes Lesegerät (karten leser für PC)
Sollte der Fehler auch auf anderen PC s und Lesegeräten genauso aussehen 
Dann sehen deine Bilder wirklich so aus,und lassen sich auch nicht mehr retten


----------



## manumerten (21. Juli 2006)

sento0815 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe jetzt des öfteren gelesen es soll an der speicherkarte deiner kamera liegen
> ZB:
> Würde mal raus und wieder rein probieren ,oder anderes Lesegerät (karten leser für PC)
> Sollte der Fehler auch auf anderen PC s und Lesegeräten genauso aussehen
> Dann sehen deine Bilder wirklich so aus,und lassen sich auch nicht mehr retten


 
Die Bilder hab ich ja sschon auf den PC gezogen 
Da sind sie ja so -.-
Ich werd sie gleich nochmal alle auf die Speicherkarte ziehen und zurück, vllt hilft das ja 
btw: hab 1600x1200 als format genommen um genügend draufzubekommen (400 bilder), hat damit eh ichts zu tun


----------



## manumerten (21. Juli 2006)

Sry für dp, aber sie funktionieren wieder 
wollte sie auf die speciherkarte ziehen und was ist in dem ordner, die bilder 
Ich bin mir zwra totsicher, dass ich sie ausgeschnitten habe, aber na ja 
Trotzdem funzts jetzt, danke sento

P.S.: War EPS mit FIFA @esl und 29.ist Offline-Rele (ebenfalls dabei) 
Sag das weil ich den esl banner auf deiner site gesehen hab


----------



## sento0815 (21. Juli 2006)

Hey na denn is ja in Ordnung wenns wieder geht ^^ .

Ja cool mit dem EPS ,die Seite ist eine von unserem Clan deswegen der Banner!
Ich mach nur das Webdesign für den Clan deswegen bin ich nicht so bewandert was esl Spiele so anbelangt ! (Kein Plan) 

Aber falls es dich interessiert kannst du unsere richtige Clanpage mal besuchn
die wär dann :
http://www.planet-reflex-esports.de/


----------

